# The best F2L method for Mirror Blocks.



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey, I just got my mirror blocks today. It turns amazing! But yeah, what would be the best method to solve it? Keyhole is working pretty well for me know. Fridrich F2L is way to hard to use. Beginners method is to slow. But, is there any other method that works well with mirror blocks?

P.S. 

I'm using reverse key whole where you put in 3 edges instead of corners.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Jun 25, 2009)

im still waiting for mine, i hope my cube will be good, i ordered it from DX


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jun 25, 2009)

I ordered from DX to. They're good right out of the box, I got 2, one gold and one silver. They're even D.I.Y.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Jun 25, 2009)

i ordered the one that is white with white sticker, which is a lot cheaper than the black one with sliver and gold stickers


----------



## watermelon (Jun 25, 2009)

xXdaveXsuperstarXx said:


> Fridrich F2L is way to hard to use.



I have to disagree. After a little practice and getting used to, Fridrich F2L works well for the Mirror Blocks puzzle.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, I've tried about 15 solves with Fridrich in hopes to improve but, I'm not too good at measuring the size of the blocks with my eyes.


----------



## blah (Jun 25, 2009)

watermelon said:


> xXdaveXsuperstarXx said:
> 
> 
> > Fridrich F2L is way to hard to use.
> ...



Seconded. I got a sub-40 average after 2 nights with Fridrich F2L, and that's nowhere near its full potential; the UWR is - if I remember correctly - 25.xx average of 5 in competition. I would actually advise against using anything other than Fridrich F2L, because once you get too used to whatever beginner method you're using, it's even harder to convert to Fridrich F2L.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Jun 25, 2009)

ahh, i hope my cube would come tomorrow, and i hope it will be smooth


----------



## Nuceria (Jun 25, 2009)

I can also attest to the quality of the black with silver sticker cubes from dx. They turned slightly stiff at first, but I could literally feel it loosening turn by turn, with it becoming an excellent cube after about ten solves. I have not lubed mine, but a friend of mine sanded then jig a loo'd his and it's way beyond mine.


----------



## SlaughterMelon (Jun 25, 2009)

I can F2L the mirror blocks. recognizing the pairs is easy enough, but I've been having trouble with recognizing which pairs go where. Also, the LL is tough for me.


----------



## ardi4nto (Jun 25, 2009)

I use Petrus, it was easy to recognise bad and good edge in Step 3..


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jun 26, 2009)

Okay, actually I tried Fridrich again and it's starting to work out a little better.


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 26, 2009)

xXdaveXsuperstarXx said:


> Okay, actually I tried Fridrich again and it's starting to work out a little better.



I started with LBL method. Sometimes I would see an F2L pair on the top which made things quicker, so I started practicing Fridrich F2L instead and it's much better. It doesn't take long to get used to the size of the pieces to find and match them up.


----------

